# Kenpo DVD collection to be auctioned at the Bob White Invitational



## vishalshukla (Feb 5, 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]One  of the highlights of the Bob White Invitational Weekend has always been  the live and silent auctions. We have some great items that have been  donated to help raise funds for the Royal Family Kids. Click here to see  a list of items we have already: 

http://bobwhiteinvitational.com/auction_items.html 

(This list is already outdated as we have great new items coming in daily!) 

One thing we are working on, that is a must have for all serious Kenpo  students, is a library of Kenpo DVDs. Many great Kenpoists such as John  Sepulveda, Trevor Haines, Lee Wedlake, Tommy Burks, Sean Kelly, Bob  White, Mohamad Tabatabai, Dave Coppock and others have sent us some of  their DVDs. We should also have DVDs by Eddie Downey, jeff Speakman and  others to add to the collection. The donations will be bundled together  and auctioned off. This collection will be a great addition to the  winner's Kenpo collection. 

Keep checking the auction page on our website for updates! 

In addition, don't forget that Mr. Paul Dye will be teaching a seminar  at BWKS on February 25. The entry is only a $25 investment and all  proceeds will go to the RFKC. 

http://www.facebook.com/events/340374675980815/ 

Thanks to everybody for their support! 

For the kids, 
Vishal 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------

